# Encender el pc a traves de la BIOS



## ElBandido (Jun 17, 2013)

Hola, me gustaria saber como encender el pc a traves de la BIOS, he entrado alli y vienen dos opciones, una mediante el raton haciendo doble click que la he activado y no me funciona y otra mediante el teclado si es que dispone de una tecla power que mi teclado no dispone pero si se puede programar una tecla para que se apague windows y asi la tengo configurada pero tampoco se enciende el pc, sabe alguien como se hace?

Mi placa es una Gigabyte GA-H61M-USB3-B3

muchas gracias


----------



## morta (Jun 17, 2013)

queres configurar la pc para que se encienda todos los días a una hora determinada?


----------



## ElBandido (Jun 17, 2013)

morta dijo:


> queres configurar la pc para que se encienda todos los días a una hora determinada?


 


No, no, lo que quiero es encender el pc dandole a alguna tecla o al raton ya que en la BIOS dice que se puede hacer pero yo he activado estas opciones y no he podido, era por si alguien s*a*be como hacerlo si es que conoce mi placa, yo es que de estas cosas no entiendo mucho


----------



## DSP (Jun 17, 2013)

No lo creo posible. Cuando la PC está apagada, el bios esta apagado, ¿cómo entonces se monitorea el teclado? ¿qué puede estár funcionando con la pc apagada? Tengo entendido que solo el RTC (Reloj en tiempo real) funciona por medio de la pila de litio. Ahora, cuando la PC esta apagada, la fuente de alimentacion esta apagada, y el teclado ¿cómo le va adecir a la fuente que se prenda?

Y a todo esto, ¿para qué necesitas prender la pc con el teclado si tienes el boton de encendido? Si fuese un circuito el que la va a prender, bien lo podria hacer puenteando momentaneamente el push button de encendido ¿o no?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 17, 2013)

Hace mil años y un día usé PCs 386 de HP creo que se encendían así.
Si la bios no lo contempla lo veo difícil, si que hay wake on lan o wake on modem etc.


----------



## ElBandido (Jun 17, 2013)

Esto de encender el pc a traves de la bios lo he escuchado hace mucho, lo que pasa es que nunca me he preocupado por ello pero claro, dices que teniendo el boton de encendido para que quiero esa otra opcion, ya, ya, pero si algun dia se estropea este boton, seria una alternativa muy interesante poder encenderse el pc via Bios y bueno, de hecho en mi bios lo indica, dice, si su teclado dispone de una tecla POWER, active esta opcion para poder encender el pc presionando esa tecla....y el raton presione doble click.....claro esta, el pc esta apagado pero conectado a la corriente, entonces se podra hacer pero yo no me atrevo mucho a manosear la bios porque como he dicho no entiendo demasiado, por eso pregunte por si alguien conoce la placa que yo tengo porque la bios como ya se sabe en cada placa es un mundo.....


----------



## Limako (Jun 17, 2013)

en el tipo de teclado puede estar la clave?? ps/2 o usb?


----------



## ElBandido (Jun 17, 2013)

Limako dijo:


> en el tipo de teclado puede estar la clave?? ps/2 o usb?





Es un teclado logitech usb


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 18, 2013)

decidi revisar si mi vieja pc p4 1.6Ghz tiene esa opcion en el bios... 
resulta que si la tiene... 
pero despues de activar la opcion en el bios la pc no enciende por mas teclas que presione en el teclado....

unas horas despues recorde que al teclado no se le encendian los leds de mayusculas, num lock, o de scroll lock, asi que eso me hace pensar que al estar apagada la fuente, el teclado ni ninguno de los dispositivos que le conecte van a recibir energia, entonces la placa madre no va a recibir señal de ninguno de ellos y no va a tener tampoco manera de encender...

esto me hizo recordar que la placa madre trae un "jumper" que dice algo como 5vstby y recuerdo que una vez que lo instale en ese lugar los leds del teclado si encendia asi como el led del mouse optico, asi que creo que es necesario colocar ese "jumper" en esa posicion para que el teclado pueda enviar la señal y la placa madre la pueda recibir y se encienda la pc... 

revisa tu placa madre para ver si tiene ese "jumper" y acomodalo en la posicion a ver si ahora si enciende la pc...

yo aun no pruebo lo del "jumper" porque recien lo recorde... espero probarlo mañana...

saludos...


----------



## ElBandido (Jun 18, 2013)

elmo2 dijo:


> decidi revisar si mi vieja pc p4 1.6Ghz tiene esa opcion en el bios...
> resulta que si la tiene...
> pero despues de activar la opcion en el bios la pc no enciende por mas teclas que presione en el teclado....
> 
> ...




He revisado la Bios y no he encontrado nada parecido a lo que has comentado


----------



## morta (Jun 18, 2013)

el teclado tiene que ser ps2, habilitar el jumper de 5vsby en la mother y dentro de las teclas tiene que traer la de power, generalmente marcado con una luna para apagar y prender la pc desde el teclado.


----------



## LTA (Jun 18, 2013)

Te recomiendo que busques en internet un how to de tu modelo de mobo/bios...esas opciones varian entre modelos.
Lo mas comun es que este por default andando la del boton pwr del teclado, y en segunda instancia desactivada suelen tener el wake-on-lan que es por internet(ethernet)....esa del mouse no la conocia.
Busca con el nombre que te aparece la opcion esa y el modelo del mobo que seguro encontras algo.


----------



## ElBandido (Jun 18, 2013)

LTA dijo:


> Te recomiendo que busques en internet un how to de tu modelo de mobo/bios...esas opciones varian entre modelos.




como si me hablaras en chino, ya dije que de la bios no controlo apenas nada


----------



## analogico (Jun 18, 2013)

conecta el teclado al puerto  ps2  
en ese puerto deberia funcionar


----------



## Limako (Jun 18, 2013)

no tienes que revisar la bios, tienes que revisar la placa base, a ver si tiene dos pines que ponga 5vsby, entonces en eso le colocas un jumper.
y como mas arriba te dijo meta, teclado ps/2 y que tenga la luna


----------



## mijac27 (Jun 18, 2013)

la bios si esta encendida siempre, se alimenta de la pila que esta en el mother board. no lo probe pero tambien tengo la opcion de encender por teclado o mouse.


----------



## ElBandido (Jun 19, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> conecta el teclado al puerto  ps2
> en ese puerto deberia funcionar





Tengo un adaptador por algun lado, a ver si lo encuentro y hago la prueba. La placa no tiene esos pines que decis


----------



## DSP (Jun 19, 2013)

ElBandido: Gracias por publicar tu duda, ahora entiendo como funciona gracias también a los comentarios de los compañeros. Pensé que tenias un proyecto específico en el que tenías que prender tu pc de esa manera. Y la preguna de ¿para que quieres hacer eso? era para ver si podía ayudarte con otra opción... aunque a final de cuentas me gustó más la de utilizar el jumper-teclado-bios


----------



## ElBandido (Jun 19, 2013)

Bueno para empezar el adaptador ps2 que tengo no me funciona con el teclado logitech que tengo pero tengo el teclado viejo que tambien es usb y en este si funciona el adaptador, hice la prueba pero nada, no enciende el pc.....


----------



## analogico (Jun 19, 2013)

ElBandido dijo:


> Bueno para empezar el adaptador ps2 que tengo no me funciona con el teclado logitech que tengo pero tengo el teclado viejo que tambien es usb y en este si funciona el adaptador, hice la prueba pero nada, no enciende el pc.....



si tu placa no tiene el jumper
debe tener una opcion en la bios equivalente

que tambien nececitas cambiar para que funcione


----------



## ElBandido (Jun 19, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> si tu placa no tiene el jumper
> debe tener una opcion en la bios equivalente
> 
> que tambien nececitas cambiar para que funcione



pues si hay un equivalente en la bios no lo se......ni idea


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 19, 2013)

El teclado tiene que ser PS/2. Esa función no funciona con teclados USB.

No funciona para despertarla desde S4 (Apagada), es para despertarla desde S3 (STR).

http://latam.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3905&dl=1#manual
Esa placa no tiene jumper para decidir si el teclado se conecta a 5 V o a 5 VSB. Ese jumper existía en los tiempos de Matusalén, cuando no todas las fuentes tiraban 2 A en 5 VSB.

Existe otra función Wake up on USB/PCI, pero mouses y teclados viejos no la dejan dormir, la despiertan inmediatamente y casi cualquier cosa conectada por USB no la deja dormir. Creo que la onda es insertar algo por USB para despertarla, osea que por ahora no sirve para nada.

Power on power lost, es ideal si conectas la PC a una zapatilla con interruptor: Enciende al recibir corriente.


----------



## ElBandido (Jun 19, 2013)

Nilfred dijo:


> El teclado tiene que ser PS/2. Esa función no funciona con teclados USB.
> 
> No funciona para despertarla desde S4 (Apagada), es para despertarla desde S3 (STR).
> 
> ...




bueno entonces con mi placa no se puede hacer, pues habra que abandonar la idea.....


----------



## analogico (Jun 19, 2013)

ElBandido dijo:


> bueno entonces con mi placa no se puede hacer, pues habra que abandonar la idea.....



lo que dice es que cambies la opcion *ACPI Suspend Type*    a *S3*


----------



## ElBandido (Jun 19, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> lo que dice es que cambies la opcion *ACPI Suspend Type*    a *S3*




pues acabo de revisar la bios y esa opcion que comentas esa marcada por defecto asi que asi tampoco se consigue.....


----------



## analogico (Jun 19, 2013)

bien 

como ultima opcion puedes recurrir al soporte tecnico de gigabyte


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 20, 2013)

La BIOS está bien. Ahora depende del sistema operativo.

En vez de apagar: Suspender.
Si no aparece [Suspender] generalmente es porque falta algún driver de otra cosa.
Si no se apaga, hay que toquetear por un lado.
Si no enciende, hay que toquetear por otro lado.

¿Que sistema operativo es?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface#Power_states
http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=420&pgno=3


----------



## ElBandido (Jun 20, 2013)

Nilfred dijo:


> La BIOS está bien. Ahora depende del sistema operativo.
> 
> En vez de apagar: Suspender.
> Si no aparece [Suspender] generalmente es porque falta algún driver de otra cosa.
> ...





windows 7 ultimate sp1


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 20, 2013)

Cuando la suspendes: ¿Se apaga el ventilador de la fuente?


----------



## Melghost (Jun 20, 2013)

Y digo yo... ¿Puede ser que la BIOS traiga una opción para que los 5V del USB permanezcan aún con el PC apagado? (algunos la tienen). Si fuera así, podría utilizarse para alimentar el teclado USB. ¿Y tu ratón es también USB?


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 20, 2013)

Con el PC apagado, podes cargar tu celular, hoy en día ya no es opcional. Cuando la opción existía era un jumper en la placa madre.

Desde el SO tenes un control puerto por puerto, cual queda prendido y cual apagado.


----------



## ElBandido (Jun 20, 2013)

el ventilador de la fuente se apaga, el raton que tengo es usb, con el pc apagado no puedo cargar el telefono


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 21, 2013)

Bien, tenes que ir a "Administrador de dispositivos" encontrar el mouse y tildar "Permitir a este dispositivo reactivar el equipo" y destildar "Permitir apagar el dispositivo para ahorrar energía"

Yo puedo cargar el celular con cualquier puerto USB trasero en una ASUS F1A75-V PRO.


----------



## ElBandido (Jun 21, 2013)

Nilfred dijo:


> Bien, tenes que ir a "Administrador de dispositivos" encontrar el mouse y tildar "Permitir a este dispositivo reactivar el equipo" y destildar "Permitir apagar el dispositivo para ahorrar energía"
> 
> Yo puedo cargar el celular con cualquier puerto USB trasero en una ASUS F1A75-V PRO.





esa opcion esta tildada por defecto y la otra no solo esta destildada sino deshabilitada.......


----------

